# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  عودة سيبويه

## مصطفى سلام

السيدات و السادة :
ارتفعت الأصوات مؤخرا فى منتدانا الجميل محتجة و منددة بتدنى مستوى لغة بعض الإخوة المشاركين ، و تدهور اللغة العربية على أيديهم .
لعلكم تذكرون سيبويه ؟ .. لقد كان مجلدا موضوعا فى الصالون الأدبى و الثقافى يضم دروسا فى النحو العربى ليساعد أبناءنا و إخواننا على تحسين مستوى استخدامهم للغة العربية .. لكن سيبويه آثر الرحيل بعد أن أعرض عنه من هم فى حاجة إليه ، لكن - لما شعر البعض بضررورة حسن استخدام اللغة ، فقد قرر سيبويه العودة فى ثوب جديد !! .. فهل تتقبلونه ؟!!
و قد بدأ سيبويه دروسه النحوية بالمشاركة الأتية :

من أوليات النحو 
( الحصة الأولى )
أنواع الكلمة ثلاثة : اسم ( معلم ) ، فعل ( قرأ ) ، حرف ( على ، فوق )

نتكلم اليوم عن الاسم :

الاسم إما مفرد أو مثنى أو جمع ، مذكر أو مؤنث :
مفرد : مذكر ( معلم ) أو مؤنث ( معلمة )
مثنى : مذكر (معلمان) أو مؤنث ( معلمتان )
جمع : مذكر ( معلمون ) أو مؤنث ( معلمات )

*إعراب الاسم* :
* *الرفع* : *بالضمة* فى حالة المفرد سواء أكان مذكرا أو مؤنثا  ( المعلم ُ مجتهدٌ – المعلمة ُ مجتهدةٌ )
*بالألف* فى حالة المثنى  : (المعلمان مجتهدان ، المعلمتان مجتهدتان )
              بالواو فى حالة جمع المذكر ( المعلمون مجتهدون )
              بالضمة فى حالة جمع المؤنث ( المعلمات ُ مجتهدات ٌ )
        ملحوظة : يرفع الاسم إن جاء مبتدأ أو خبرا أو فاعلا أو نائبا عن الفاعل ........ سنعرف ذلك لاحقا .

* *النصب و الجر: بالياء* فى حالة المثنى ( مذكر أو مؤنث ) (اشترى التلميذ كتابيْن وكراستيْن-
                        سلّمت على المعلميْن و المعلمتيْن ). (( يلاحظ وضع علامة السكون على الياء للتفرقة بينها و بين الجمع.
* *النصب و الجر*: فى حالة جمع المذكر : *بالياء* : ( شكر الوزير المعلمين – قدم التلميذ شكره إلى المعلمين )
                        فى حالة جمع المؤنث : بالكسرة ( شكر الوزير المعلماتِ – قدمت شكرى إلى المعلمات ِ ) .

متى يرفع الاسم و متى ينصب و متى يجــر ؟ .. إلى اللقاء فى الحصة الثانية !!

مصطفى سلام

*قال سيبويه*

*الحصة الثانية*

*س* : لنفرض أن الاسم ممدود ( انظر : قال سيبويه ) - أى أنه ينتهى بألف و همزة .. فكيف يعرب ؟
*أمثلة* : بناء ، كساء ، آباء ، نساء ... الخ
*القاعدة:* 
*فى حالة الرفع* : توضع الهمزة على واو : مثل :سقط بناؤهم ، تمزق كساؤهم ، آباؤكم ، نساؤكم ... الخ
*فى حالة النصب* : توضع الهمزة على السطر : مثل : إن بناءهم لعال ، اشتروا كساءهم ، احترموا آباءكم .. الخ
*فى حالة الجر* : توضع الهمزة على نبرة : مثل : مررت ببنائهم ، هناك عيوب فى كسائهم ، من آبائكم .. الخ

و إلى اللقاء فى الحصة الثالثة ،،
مصطفى سلام

الحصة الثالثة*متى ينصب الاسم ؟*

*ينصب الاسم فى عدة حالات :*

أولا :نصب المبتدأ و الخبر

1- ينصب المبتدأ إذا سبقته ( إن ) أو احدى أخواتها  : أن – كأن – لكن – ليت – لعل ...
   				          	      	      أمثلة : المصرىُ صابرٌ – إن المصرىََ صابرٌ                                                     (مفرد)
               المصريان صابران – إن المصرييْن صابران           ( مثنى مذكر )
               المصريون صابرون – إن المصريين صابرون .      ( جمع مذكر)

2- ينصب الخبر إذا سبقت الجملة ( كان ) أو إحدى أخواتها : أصبح – أمسى – صار – بات – أضحى ...
              المصرى صابرٌ – كان المصرى صابرا                             ( مفرد)
              المصريتان صابرتان – أصبحت المصريتان صابرتيْن          (مثنى مؤنث)
     	              المصريون صابرون – أضحى المصريون صابرين (جمع مذكر)
              المصريات صابراتٌ – صارت المصريات صابراتٍ            (جمع مؤنث)

ثانيا : المفعول
انتظرنى فى الحصة القادمة

الحصة الرابعة
*من منصوبات الأسماء*
*المفعول*
*أولا : المفعول به*
*أمثلة :*
1- كتب التلميذ الدرس .
2- ركب المسافران قطاريْن مختلفيْن .
3- يجازى الله المؤمنين .
3- يقود الطيارون الطائرات .
.
*الشرح :*
* كل جملة من الجمل السابقة تتضمن عناصر ثلاثة :
	   - فاعلا فعل فعلا : التلميذ (كتب) ، المسافران ( ركب) ، الله ( يجازى ) ، الطيارون (يقود).
     ( الفاعل دائما مرفوع : بالضمة : إن كان مفردا – بالألف: إن كان مثنى – بالواو: إن كان جمع مذكر )
* فعلا تم ( كتب ، ركب ، ) ، أو مازال يجرى ( يقود ، يجازى)
* شيئا ما وقع عليه الفعل (الدرس – قطارين - المؤمنين – الطائرات ) – و ما وقع عليه الفعل يسمى مفعولا به.
*القاعدة :* 
* من (أو:  ما ) يفعل الفعل يسمى فاعلا : و هو دائما مرفوع ( بالضمة "المفرد و جمع المؤنث " - الألف " المثنى بنوعيه " - الواو" جمع المذكر)
* من ( أو:  ما ) يقع عليه الفعل يسمى مفعولا به : و هو دائما منصوب (بالفتحة :"المفرد" – الياء : "المثنى وجمع الذكور" – بالكسرة : "جمع الإناث " ) .

*تطبيق :*
س 1 : بـيّن الأسماء المرفوعة فى الأمثلة السابقة موضحا علامات الرفع و أسبابه .
س 2 : بين المفعول به فى الأمثلة السابقة و وضح علامات إعرابه ( نصبه )

و إلى اللقاء فى الحصة القادمة لمعرفة الإجابات الصحيحة  .
مع أطيب التمنيات بالنجاح ،،،مصطفى سلام

*الحصة السادسة* 
*شاطر و مشطور و بينهما طازج*
أى ساندويتش بالعربية الفصحى
[SIZE="4"]أقدم لكم هذه الحصة وجبة سريعة على نظام : " خذ و ابعد " أى "تيك أواى " !!!

فى الأعداد : العقود : أى عشرون ، ثلاثون ، أربعون ، خمسون ، ستون ، سبعون ، ثمانون ، تسعون :
فى حالة الرفع : ترفع بالواو : فى الحديقة عشرون شجرة ، غاب اليوم ثلاثون تلميذا ... الخ
فى حالة النصب : تنصب بالياء : قابلت أربعين رجلا ، قرأت خمسين كتابا .... الخ
فى حالة الجر : تجر بالياء أيضا : حصلت على أربعين درجة ، بنى الرجال هذا البناء فى ستين سنة ..الخ

كان هذا ( شاطرا و مشطورا و بينهما طازج ) مؤقتا لحين الحديث بالتفصيل عن الأعداد و تمييزها .
و بالمناسبة (شاطر و .... ) مصطلح وضعه المجمع اللغوى بديلا عن كلمة (ساندويتش)
مع تحياتى ،،،

الحصة السابعة
الجملة الإسمية و الجملة الفعلية
(1)
*الجملة الإسمية :* هى تلك التى تبدأ بـ : إسم .. و تتكون من مبتدأ و خبر 
مثال : الكتاب مفيد - التلميذتان تذاكران دروسهما - المدرسون فى فصولهم  - البنات مجتهدات - نهر النيل عظيم
كيفية إعراب هذه الجمل :
الشرح

تبسيط1- التلميذتان : مبتدأ ، " تذاكران دروسهما " : خبر جملة فعلية
2- المدرسون : مبتدأ ، " فى فصولهم " : خبرشبه جملة
3- نهر النيل : مبتدأ ، عظيم : خبر .

التفاصيل
1- الكتاب مبتدأ مرفوع و علامة رفعه الضمة
	مفيد : خبر مرفوع و علامة رفعه الضمة .
2- التلميذتان : مبتدأ مرفوع و علامة رفعه الألف (مثنى)
	تذاكران : فعل مضارع "سنعود إليه " ، و الفاعل مستتر تقديره هما ، دروس مفعول به ، و الضمير "ما " فى محل جر مضاف إليه - و باختصار : الجمله " تذاكران دروسهما " فى محل رفع خبر المبتدأ " التلميذتان " )
3- المدرسون : مبتدأ مرفوع و علامة رفعه الواو " جمع مذكر" - فى : حرف جر ، فصول: اسم مجرور بـ فى و علامة جره الكسرة و الضمير "هم " فى محل جر مضاف إليه - و شبه الجملة (فى فصولهم) فى محل رفع خبر المبتدأ : المدرسون .
4- البنات : مبتدأ مرفوع و علامة رفعه الضمة ، مجتهدات : خبر مرفوع و علامة رفعه الضمة.
5- نهر: مضاف ، النيل : مضاف إليه - و المضاف و المضاف إليه: نهر النيل مبتدأ ، عظيم خبر.
الخلاصةالمبتدأ يمكن أن يكون مفردا : أى كلمة واحدة ( الكتاب ، التلميذتان ، المدرسون ، البنات )
	و يمكن أن يكون مركبا ( مثل: نهر النيل )
و الخبر : يمكن أن يكون مفردا (مفيد ، مجتهدات ، عظيم )
	و يمكن أن يكون :
	جملة : (تذاكران دروسهما )
	أو شبه جملة : ( فى فصولهم )

أمثلة للتدريب1- مصر _تقع فى شمال أفريقيا_
2- المعلم _يشرح الدرس_
3- الكتاب _فوق المكتب_
4- الكراسة _فى الحقيبة_ 
5- العلم _على السارية_
6- قارة آسيا _أكبر القارات_

* ما تحته خط يعرب مبتدأ ، و ما هو الخط المائل يعرب خبرا .

مع أخلص التمنيات ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 80"]

استاذنا العظيم .. مصطفى سلام

سلمت وسلم قلمك .. 
ودام لنا حرصك الواضح على ابناءك بالمنتدى
وراغبي تحسين و تطوير ادواتهم الابداعية

واسمح لي ان أكون اول الحاضريين والجالسين
في الصفوف الاولى للتعلم والاستفادة من علم حضرتك

 :f: أثابك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك :f: 

خالص مودتي..وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

الوالد القدير استاذ مصطفي :f: 
مرحبا بعودة سيبويه من جديد
انا جيت وجبت معايا كشكول وقلم عشان اتعلم
فكلنا في حاجة الي مزيد من تعلم قواعد لغتنا العربية الجميلة
جزاك الله كل الخير 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك :f:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الصديق الصدوق الأستاذ الشاعر الرقيق شاعر الرومانسية
بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم .. و لقد أخجلت تواضعى بكلماتك العذبة ..
فليمنحنا الله جميعا القدرة على تقديم العطاء ..
و أعلم أن العطاء الذى أقدمه قليل .. إنما هو شئ خير من لا شئ ..
كل المحبة،،
مصطغى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الابنة الرقيقة الأستاذة أم أحمد 
لكم يسعدنى مقابلتك لـ "سيبويه " بعد عودته بعد طول غياب ..
و إنى لأشعر بالفخر و الخجل من وقوفى فى فصل سنة "ثانية أول" - معلما للغة العربية - و لمن ؟ .. للسيدة الرائعة أم أحمد ..
ليت سيبويه لا يغضب مرة أخرى من عدم اهتمام المحتاجين إليه به .. لكن .. يكفيه أن تصاحبه فى حصصه أم أحمد ..
بارك الله فيك سيدتى الغالية ،،،

مصطفى سلام

----------


## حنـــــان

أستاذي الكريم مصطفى سلام...
والله كلنا في أشد الحاجة للموضوع ده.
أنا حكون من المتابعين باستمرار ان شاء الله.
وجزاك الله كل خير عن كل كلمة بتفيدنا بيها  :f2:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

ابنتى الغالية الأستاذة حنان :
مرحبا بك فى مدرسة سيبويه للغة العربية !!
لقد زدتنى إصرارا على تكملة المشوار .. رغم قلة الزوار ..
بارك الله فيك ،،،

 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاب و المعلم مصطفي سلام بارك الله لنا في حضرتك و في علمكم الغزير
الذي ننهل منه
اتابع مع سيادتكم الدروس اول باول 
فشكرا لسيادتكم علي ما تقومون به من مجهود
حفظكم الله

*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الابن الغالى و المؤرخ الكبير الأستاذ ابن طيبة :
بارك الله فيك و أسعدك ، و لقد عز على سيبويه أن يصل الحال بلغتنا الجميلة إلى ما وصلت إليه فى منتدانا الجميل خصوصا فى قاعات الإبداع !! فقرر العودة بعد أن كان قد هاجر و هجر نتيجة لقلة زواره ، و لكن يبدو أنه - هذه المرة - سوف يقاوم الإحباط و يواصل المسيرة بإذن الله !!
شكرا لتشجيعكم و حفزكم ،،،

مصطفى سلام

----------


## الشربينى خطاب

أستاذي ومعلمي  مصطفي سلام 
كنت ضعيف في النحو والصرف وأنا في مراحل التعليم الثلاث ـ  ومازلت ـ ولكني كنت احب مدرس العربي ،  فقد كانت لدية قدرة عجيبة والمعية ، بشوش ، تسبق دعابتة غضبه ، ننتظر حصته بلهفة حتي لو كانت الحصة الأخيرة ، نستلم منه كراسة التعبير ، ونسارع لقراءة ما كتبه من تعليقات علي موضوع الإنشاء ، كان من نصيبي دائماً عبارة " حسن خطك " فحاولت جاهداً في موضوع التعبير التالي تحسين الخط طوال ليلة كاملة  وانتظرت تعليقة بفارغ الصبر فلما قرأته صعقت " مازال الخط يشكو السوء "
000ونجحت في الثانوية العامة 1967 وقابلني مصادفة فسألني عن المجموع قلت خمسون في المائة لكن في اللغة العربية حصلت علي خمسة وأربعون درجة من خمسون ابتسم ابتسامة خفيفة ثم قال : تنفع محصل في البلدية  ههههههههههه
يا هل تري يا أستاذ مصطفي  امثالي من البلداء يجي من ورائهم  نتيجة ؟ وقد وهن العظم واشتعل الرأس شيبا ،أم سينطبق علي المثل العامي { بعد ما شاب واتحني  راح يودوه الممحنة "الإمتحان "}
أتمني أن تقبلني تلميذ في فصلك حتي لو اشبعتني ضرب علي المؤخرة 
خالص تقديري واحترامي

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذ الشربينى خطاب ..
يقول الرسول الكريم : اطلبوا العلم من المهد إلى اللحد ..
و كلنا تلاميذ فى مدرسة الحياة ..
أما عن التحاقك تلميذا فى فصلى .. فهذا شرف عظيم ، و على فكرة سأعينك ( الألفة ) متاع الفصل !!! هههه
العفو يا أستاذ شربينى فأنت الأستاذ و المعلم ....
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

*الحصة الخامسة*

من لم يقم بحل التطبيق الوارد فى الحصة 
الرابعة ؟
يقوم و وشه فى الحيطة و يرفع إيديه لفوق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

و بالمناسبة : ورد فى مشاركة لأحد الأحباب المقولة التالية :




> حصلت علي خمسة وأربعون درجة من خمسون


فى هذه الجملة خطآن (اثنان) - استخرجوهما ..
و سأمنحكم فرصة للإجابة .. فإلى اللقاء فى الحصة السادسة ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أستاذي الفاضل مصطفى 

أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل خير وجزاك الله كلّ خير 

على ما تقدمه لنا من فائدة وعلم نحن بحاجة اليه 

خاصة في هذه الأيام التي غزا فيها الغرب بلادنا 

وسيطروا على عقول شبابنا فباتوا يستخدمون 

لغتهم .

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

أستاذي الفاضل اسمح لي أن أسجّل في مدرسة سيبويه

واعذرني لو جئت متأخرة .

ألحصّة الرابعة :
ألتّطبيق:
س 1 : بـيّن الأسماء المرفوعة فى الأمثلة السابقة موضحا علامات الرفع و أسبابه .
1- كتب التلميذ الدرس .
التلميذ:هو الاسم المرفوع واعرابه فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.
2- ركب المسافران قطاريْن مختلفيْن .
المسافران:هو الاسم المرفوع واعرابه فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف لأنه مثنى 
3- يجازى الله المؤمنين .
الله:هو اسم الجلالة فاعل مرفوع بالضمة الظاهرة على آخره
4-يقود الطيارون الطائرات .
الطيارون:هو الاسم المرفوع فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم

س 2 : بين المفعول به فى الأمثلة السابقة و وضح علامات إعرابه ( نصبه )
في المثال 1 ألمفعول به هو :الدرس، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة
في المثال 2 ألمفعول به هو : قطاريْن، وعلامة نصبه الياء
في المثال 3 ألمفعول به :المؤمنين،وعلامة نصبه الياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم
في المثال 4 ألمفعول به :الطائرات،وعلامة نصبه الكسرة عوضا عن الفتحة لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم .
أرجو أن يكون تطبيقي للدروس صحيحا 
والى لقاء مع حضرتك ومع دروس وتطبيقات جديدة 
تحيتي مع التقدير  :f:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

10/10
تفوق بامتياز .. الله ينور عليك يا أستاذة نور ..
على فكرة أنت دارسة و محترفة لغة عربية يتبين ذلك من إجاباتك (المحترفة مثل : الكسرة نيابة عن الفتحة !! مما لم أذكره أنا تخفيفا مؤقتا على الدارسين !!)
بارك الله فيك ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## الشيمـــاء

استاذ مصطفي ..
رجعتني لاجمل ايام عمري لاني مدرستش اللغة العربية من زمان ..
لكن حقيقي المنتدي له عليا فضل كبير اني ارجع للغة العربية ..
من خلال كتاباتي ..
تري !!!
متي تصبح اللغة العربية لغة عالمية ؟
اشكرك علي مجهودك الرائع ..
و علي فكرة انا عندي مشكلة مع الهمزة ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## nour2005

> 10/10
> تفوق بامتياز .. الله ينور عليك يا أستاذة نور ..


الله يكرمك أستاذ مصطفى




> 10/10على فكرة أنت دارسة و محترفة لغة عربية يتبين ذلك من إجاباتك (المحترفة مثل : الكسرة نيابة عن الفتحة !! مما لم أذكره أنا تخفيفا مؤقتا على الدارسين !!)
> بارك الله فيك ،،،
> مصطفى سلام


في الحقيقة أستاذي الفاضل أنا بكل تواضع أستاذة لغة عربية لطالبات المرحلة الابتدائية
ولكن في هذا الموضوع وجدت نفسي وبدون أن أشعر -مندمجة في هذه الحصص القيّمة-
طالبة من طالباتي أطبّق اعراب الاسم المفعول به 
كما علّمته أستاذتهم  "أنا"  :: 
شكرا على ثنائك وجزاك الله كل خير 
أما بالنسبة للجملة التي تحتوي على خطأين 
حصلت علي خمسة وأربعون درجة من خمسون
فالتصحيح هو:حصلت على خمسة واربعين درجة "بالنصب"
من خمسين "بالجر"
شكرا لك أستاذ مصطفى على المجهود
والى لقاء جديد مع دروس جديدة 
ودمتم بألف خير  :f:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

ابنتى الغالية الأستاذة أم الشهيد 
مدرسة سيبويه للغة العربية منورة بتشريفك إياها .. فأهلا بك فيها و سهلا ...
أما عن معاناتك مع الهمزة ـ فأرجو التكرم بزيارة هذا الموضوع بالضغط على الرابط الأتى :

*الباشكاتب*

فإذا كانت هناك أية مشكلات أخرى فالباشكاتب تحت أمرك !!
مع كل التحية و التقدير ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## حمادو

*أستاذى العزيز مصطفى سلام

لا تعلم مدى سعادتى بوجود هذا الموضوع

جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا

*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

ابنى الغالى الأستاذ حمادو ..
أسعدك الله دائما و إن السعادة تغمرنى أن ينال هذا الموضوع رضاك ..
بارك الله فيك ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

*الحصة السادسة* شاطر و مشطور و بينهما طازج
*أى ساندويتش بالعربية الفصحى*
أقدم لكم هذه الحصة وجبة سريعة على نظام : " خذ و ابعد " أى "تيك أواى " !!!

*فى الأعداد : العقود* : أى عشرون ، ثلاثون ، أربعون ، خمسون ، ستون ، سبعون ، ثمانون ، تسعون :
فى حالة الرفع : ترفع بالواو : فى الحديقة عشرون شجرة ، غاب اليوم ثلاثون تلميذا ... الخ
فى حالة النصب : تنصب بالياء : قابلت أربعين رجلا ، قرأت خمسين كتابا .... الخ
فى حالة الجر : تجر بالياء أيضا : حصلت على أربعين درجة ، بنى الرجال هذا البناء فى ستين سنة ..الخ

كان هذا ( شاطرا و مشطورا و بينهما طازج ) مؤقتا لحين الحديث بالتفصيل عن الأعداد و تمييزها .
و بالمناسبة (شاطر و .... ) مصطلح وضعه المجمع اللغوى بديلا عن كلمة (شاندويتش)
مع تحياتى ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## لميس الامام

> السيدات و السادة :
> ارتفعت الأصوات مؤخرا فى منتدانا الجميل محتجة و منددة بتدنى مستوى لغة بعض الإخوة المشاركين ، و تدهور اللغة العربية على أيديهم .
> لعلكم تذكرون سيبويه ؟ .. لقد كان مجلدا موضوعا فى الصالون الأدبى و الثقافى يضم دروسا فى النحو العربى ليساعد أبناءنا و إخواننا على تحسين مستوى استخدامهم للغة العربية .. لكن سيبويه آثر الرحيل بعد أن أعرض عنه من هم فى حاجة إليه ، لكن - لما شعر البعض بضررورة حسن استخدام اللغة ، فقد قرر سيبويه العودة فى ثوب جديد !! .. فهل تتقبلونه ؟!!
> و قد بدأ سيبويه دروسه النحوية بالمشاركة الأتية :
> 
> من أوليات النحو 
> ( الحصة الأولى )
> أنواع الكلمة ثلاثة : اسم ( معلم ) ، فعل ( قرأ ) ، حرف ( على ، فوق )
> 
> ...



*استاذنا الكبير مصطفى سلام

أه لو تقوم بزيارة لقاعة الخواطر
سوف ترى العجب العجاب
اطالب وبأدب جم 
تواجدك معنا لكشف المستور من الاخطاء النحوية والاملائية
اعلم انه كثير  علينا تواجدك بيننا هناك
ولكن الوضع متأزم..
يارب ترد علي دعوتي بالقبول..

مع خالص شكر وتقديري..

لميس الامام*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذة النبيلة لميس ..
لا أكتمك سرا أن سبب عودة سيبويه هو زيارة عابرة قمت بها لقاعة الخواطر عدت منها مكسور الخاطر !!
لقد هالنى أن الكثير من الكتاب كانت مشاركاتهم مخاطرات هزت اللغة العربية هزا ، و الحقيقة أن هذه الزيارة نكدت علىّ كثيرا ، فمن لم يحترم لغته فقد أهان قوميته - كما قال طه حسين .
تريديننى أن أكرر الزيارة .. إذن ساصطحب معى بعض الأدوية الخاصة بالضغط و الاكتئاب .. تحسبا لما سأصاب به حين أرى لغة القرآن و قد أهينت و استبيح عرضها ..
لكنى لن أرفض دعوتك و سأخاطر بزيارة قاعة الخواطر حالا .. 
و الله المستعان ،،،
مصطفى سلام ::uff::

----------


## لميس الامام

استاذنا الكبير قوي مقاما وفكرا ونبلا \ مصطفى سلام

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير 
لردة فعلك ..وتفضلك بالزيارة
والله انني حزينة فلم يعد هناك 
تنويها الا نوهت به ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي

مرة اخرى شكرا استاذنا الكبير مصطفى سلام
وعافاك الله وسلمك من كل اكتئاب ونكد..

مودتي الخالصة 

لميس الامام

----------


## إشراقة أمل

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
أستاذنا الكبير 
الحقيقة موضوع فى غاية الروعة والبساطة فى توصيل المعلومة 

نشكرك جدا وفى إنتظار المزيد

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أستاذى الفاضل مصطفى 

أتابع دروسك بشغف شديد 
فكلنا نحناج للتذكرة بلغتنا الجميلة 




> [center]
>  أما بالنسبة للجملة التي تحتوي على خطأين 
> حصلت علي خمسة وأربعون درجة من خمسون
> فالتصحيح هو:حصلت على خمسة واربعين درجة "بالنصب"
> من خمسين "بالجر"


 هل تسمح لى أستاذى 
وهل تسمح لى الأستاذة نور بتساؤل عن الإجابة أعلاه 
بالتأكيد تصحيح الأستاذة نور صحيح 
ولكن تساؤلى هو 
ألا يجب أن تكون حصلت على خمس وأربعين درجة وليس خمسة واربعين
إذا كانت الذاكرة قد أسعفتنى فأعتقد أن الأعداد من 3-9 تخالف المعدود تذكيراً وتأنيثاً فى كل الأحوال 

أرجو التصويب أو التأكيد أستذاذى 

مع خالص الود والتحية

----------


## nour2005

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



> ولكن تساؤلى هو 
> ألا يجب أن تكون حصلت علىخمس وأربعين درجة وليس خمسة واربعين
> إذا كانت الذاكرة قد أسعفتنى فأعتقد أن الأعداد من 3-9 تخالف المعدود تذكيراً وتأنيثاً فى كل الأحوال


ألأخ الفاضل دكتور مصطفى أظن وعلى حد علمي وكما أسعفتني الذاكرة أن ما كتبته حضرتك صحيح
الا اذا كان أستاذ مصطفى له رأي ثاني 
دكتور مصطفى ألكلام في سرّك أنا عندما صحّحت الجملة استعنت بزميلة لي 
لديها اطلاع أكبر مني في أصول التعامل مع الأعداد وصياغتها  :Evil 2: 
أي أني غشّيت ولكني لم أستعمل برشام والله العظيم  :: 
وأصدقك القول بأني منذ كنت طالبة كان لديّ صعوبة في حفظ قواعد صياغة الأعداد
وكتابتها بالشكل الصحيح ::mazika2::  ولسوء الحظ في مناهج السنوات الابتدائية 
التي امارس التدريس بها
لم تتطرّق الى العدد وطريقة التعامل معه في الكتابة 
لذا فلي رجاء من الأستاذ مصطفى أن يتوسع أكثر في دروس الأعداد وصياغتها 
لو سمح وقته بذلك علّنا نستفيد بما لديه من علم نافع .
تحيتي لحضرتك دكتور مصطفى مع وافر الاحترام والتقدير 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## kethara

أستاذى القدير ووالدى الغالى
مصطفى سلام

كل باقات الشكر لك على مجهودك الرائع

كى نُزيل الغبار المتراكم من على معلوماتنا

أشكرك أستاذى بقدر حروف مدادى

وتمنياتى ان يستمر سيبويه لنستزيد وننهل من نهر العطاء

سلمت وسلمت أناملك

 :f2: 

مع تحيتــــــــى

----------


## سمـاء

سيبويه المنتدى...

أعتقد أن الشكر لا يكفى لهذه الدروس التى أرجو أن تلقى بومضاتها على أقلامنا...

واسمح لى أن أعلق على طلب العزيزة نور بخصوص الأعداد، فهى بالتأكيد من المواضع التى تكثر فيها الأخطاء، وقد علمنى والدى رحمه الله بدلا من قواعد الأرقام وتذكيرها وتأنيثها، علمنى أن أحفظ بعض الآيات التى تطبق فيها قاعدة الأرقام، مثلا:

 ( ثَمَانِيَ حِجَجٍ ) (سورة القصص: من الآية 27)
 ( ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ ) (سورة البقرة: من الآية 196)
( سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ ) (سورة الحاقة: من الآية 7)
 ( بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ ) (سورة هود: من الآية 13)
 ( عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ ) (سورة المائدة: من الآية 89)
من 1-10 الرقم عكس المعدود

( أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَباً ) (سورة يوسف: من الآية 4)
 ( اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْناً ) (سورة البقرة: من الآية 60)
 ( اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيباً ) (سورة المائدة: من الآية 12)
11-12 الرقم والعقد وفق المعدود

(عَلَيْهَا تِسْعَةَ عَشَرَ) (سورة المدثر: 30)  (ملكا)
13-20 الرقم عكس المعدود- العقد وفق المعدود

 ( تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً ) (سورة ص: من الآية 23)
21-99 الرقم عكس المعدود

أرجو أن تكون هذه الطريقة مفيدة للجميع كما كانت معى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أخى الحبيب أ/ مصطفى سلام 

ما شاء الله عليك بالنسبة لى استفدت كثيرا من معلومات كنت درستها من فترة كبيرة 

ولكن محتاج فعلا لتعلمها مرة أخرى بعقل وتركيز أكبر لأن فعلا أخطائنا فى اللغة العربية أصبحت واضحة 

وربنا يجعل عطائك وجهدك الطيب هذا فى ميزان حسناتك 






اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اللهم سترك ورضاك وحسن لقاك 



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله تعالى 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أستاذي العزيز ... مصطفى سلام

سعيد جداً وانا اتابع وباقي الاخوة ماتلقيه علينا من
دروس مبسطة وسهله الاستيعاب ورائعة الامثلة

"اتناقش الان مع ابن البلد لايجاد طريقة لتثبيت الموضوع
كمرجع للغة العربية بالصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى"

دمت لنا سيدي ودام عطاؤك نهراً لا ينضب
( عطاؤك كدة صح ...? :2: 
 فاعل مرفوع وبالتالي الهمزة على الواو  :1:  )


أعجبني بشدة الحوار المفيد - والذي لا شك نتعلم منه
جميعاً - الدائر بين أ/ نور و د. مصطفى ، وكذلك
مشاركة سماء القيمة والتي تساعد بلا شك في الالمام
 بقاعدة كتابة الارقام ..
رحم الله والدك أختنا  سماء وأدخله فسيح جناته


والى الدرس القادم .. 

خالص وأرق تحياتي،، :f2:

----------


## nour2005

> سيبويه المنتدى...
> 
> أعتقد أن الشكر لا يكفى لهذه الدروس التى أرجو أن تلقى بومضاتها على أقلامنا...
> 
> واسمح لى أن أعلق على طلب العزيزة نور بخصوص الأعداد، فهى بالتأكيد من المواضع التى تكثر فيها الأخطاء، وقد علمنى والدى رحمه الله بدلا من قواعد الأرقام وتذكيرها وتأنيثها، علمنى أن أحفظ بعض الآيات التى تطبق فيها قاعدة الأرقام، مثلا:
> 
>  ( ثَمَانِيَ حِجَجٍ ) (سورة القصص: من الآية 27)
>  ( ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ ) (سورة البقرة: من الآية 196)
> ( سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ ) (سورة الحاقة: من الآية 7)
> ...


أختي الحبيبة سماء 
لن تتصوّري مدى سعادتي بمداخلتك الطيّبة هذه
والتي من خلالها تعلّمت كيفية كتابة الأعداد بالشكل الصحيح.
وهل من طريقة أنجح من حفظ آيات من قرآننا الشريف لتطبيق قواعد اللغة العربية ؟ لاأظن.
رحم الله والدك أختاه وأدخله فسيح جنّاته وجزاك الله كل خير على نقل هذه المعلومات المفيدة لنا.
شكرا لك أختي العزيزة 
دمتودام عطاؤك.
تحيتي لك مع وافر التقدير والمحبة في الله .
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## nariman

*تسجيل حضور ومتابعة إن شاء الله*

*أستاذ مصطفى ..تسلم ايدك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اذا القاعدة في الاعداد هي كما يلي

الاعداد من واحد الي عشرة  الرقم عكس المعدود
الاعداد احد عشر و اثني عشر الرقم والعقد وفق المعدود
الاعداد من ثلاثة عشر الي عشرون الرقم عكس المعدود- العقد وفق المعدود
الاعداد من احدي وعشرون الي تسعة و تسعون  الرقم عكس المعدود
شكرا لك اختنا الفاضلة اسماء و رحم الله والدك
في حفظ الله*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذ الصديق ابن طيبة 
الأستاذة النبيلة نور

بارككما الله لإضافتكما الثرية ، و فى خطتى أن أتعرض لموضوع الأعداد بالتفصيل فى حصة قادمة ، علما بأنى سبق أن بدأت التعرض له فى ( قال سيبويه ) - و لم أستكمله ..
رجاء التفضل بزيارة الموضوع بالضغط على الرابط الآتى :

العدد

و إلى الملتقى مع التفاصيل قريبا ...
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ابو صلاح

*الكلآم ده أنا درسته في ثانوية عامة من اربع خمس سنين بس ايه سهـــــــل جــدا انا بحب النحــو .. 

تسلم الايادي على المجهـود الجــامد ده  

تقبـل مروري*

----------


## علاء فرج

شكر على الدروس الرائعة استاذى الفاضل مصطفى
سأحضر كوب شاى كشرى و كراس و قلم واجلس بجانب اولادى اذاكر معهم دروسك
تقبلنى تلميذ لكم استاذ سيبويه

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

 سيدى الفاضل و أستاذنا الكريم " مصطفى سلام " .. 

بارك الله لنا فيك .. و جعل هذه الدروس فى ميزان حسناتك ..

أرجو التكرم من حضرتك بتكملة هذا الجهد المبذول حتى تعم الفائدة ..

و جزاك الله خيراً ..

----------


## aboesmael-k

*الأخ الحبيب مصطفى سلام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*عود حميد وجهد مبارك لقد قمتَ بعمل جليل تستحق عليه الشكر والامتنان*
*لأن شبابنا أوشكوا أن يضلّوا الطريق في مسالك النحو العربي*
*بارك الله بك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم لاينفع مالٌ ولا بنون*
*لك شكري وتقديري ومحبتي*

----------

